# Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition Subwoofer Defekt?



## Bier (10. Januar 2009)

Ich hab seit ca. einem Jahr mein TeufelCEMPE in Betrieb und hatte bis auf jetzt auch nie Probleme damit. Und zwar gibt der Subwoofer sobald ich ihn einschalte ein Rauschen von sich welches mit erhöhung der lautstärke aber nicht lauter wird. Was mich aber am meisten verwirrt ist, dass man manchmal bei genauem hinhören stimmen (zB. einen Nachrichtensprecher) oder Musik wahrnehmen kann.(hört sich wie ein Radiosender an) Der "Radiosender" wird allerdings nur vom Subwoofer wiedergegeben.(gleichzeitig mit dem normalen Sound)
Ich habe das Systhem an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen.
Falls jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition Subwoofer Defeckt?*

Das sind die üblichen Nebengeräusche, die entstehen, vor allem beim Fernsehen, verstärkt könnte das ganze durch schlechte Verkabelung etc. werden.


----------



## Bier (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition Subwoofer Defeckt?*

Das rauschen ist aber schon ungewöhnlich "laut" (bzw. gut wahrnehmbar) und das problem habe ich wie gesagt erst seit kurzem und an der verkabelung hat sich ja nichts geändert.


----------



## Overlocked (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition Subwoofer Defeckt?*

Dann check mal ob es, wenn du von einer anderen Quelle Musik abspielst, genaus so ist. Wenn ja, dann Teufel Support.


----------



## Bier (10. Januar 2009)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition Subwoofer Defeckt?*

Ja. Also wenn ich DVD's gucke hab ich genau das gleiche Problem(bis auf die stimmen) ich denke ich werd das Ding dann mal umtauschen. Ist ja noch Garantie drauf.


----------



## Overlocked (11. Januar 2009)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition Subwoofer Defeckt?*

Und wie siehts aus, wenn du über einen mp3 Player gehst?


----------



## exa (20. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teufel Concept E Magnum Power Edition Subwoofer Defeckt?*

hey Leute habe das selbe Problem...

Radio im Sub, selbst eine gute Verkabelung (Vergoldete Stecker und 2 fach geschirmt) brachte keine Verbesserung...

man hört deutlich einen Radiosender, blöd gerade bei leisen Passagen im Film,aber auch bei Musik!!!

woran kanns noch liegen, oder ist das System defekt???


----------



## Overlocked (23. Juni 2009)

Nein, das System kann nichts dafuer, das einzige was hilft ist umstellen, evtl in für Radiowellen "schwer" erreichbare Ecken. Ansonsten einen abgeschirmten Sub kaufen. Der vom Cempe ist nur bedingt, am besten den vom Concept F.


----------



## exa (27. Juni 2009)

dann danke ich, dann werd ich mich mal an die konstruktion eines radioschirms machen^^


----------



## Overlocked (29. Juni 2009)

Ja, aber mehr bringt es einfach mal auszuprobieren... Ein Meter bewirkt oft Wunder...


----------



## majorguns (30. Juni 2009)

Bier schrieb:


> Ich hab seit ca. einem Jahr mein TeufelCEMPE in Betrieb und hatte bis auf jetzt auch nie Probleme damit. Und zwar gibt der Subwoofer sobald ich ihn einschalte ein Rauschen von sich welches mit erhöhung der lautstärke aber nicht lauter wird. Was mich aber am meisten verwirrt ist, dass man manchmal bei genauem hinhören stimmen (zB. einen Nachrichtensprecher) oder Musik wahrnehmen kann.(hört sich wie ein Radiosender an) Der "Radiosender" wird allerdings nur vom Subwoofer wiedergegeben.(gleichzeitig mit dem normalen Sound)
> Ich habe das Systhem an meinen Fernseher angeschlossen.
> Falls jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem hat wäre ich sehr dankbar.


Ein freund von mir hatte das auch mal mit seinem Headset, dem Medusa Pro Gamer, er wohnt auch hier in Langenberg (Rundfunksender Langenberg ? Wikipedia) und bei ihm konnte man auch ganz deutlich "Radio hören" 

Mein Vater hat sich hat sich auch ein Radio für den Dachboden gebaut indem er ein langes kabel aus dem Fenster gehanden hat, einen Telefonhörer Lautsprechen an das kabel gemacht hat und den anderen Pol mit dem Erdungsdingem der Steckdose verbunden hat, hier dürfte das Prinzip ähnlich sein, versuche möglichst kurze, abgeschirmte kabel zu verwenden.


----------



## exa (4. Juli 2009)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ja, aber mehr bringt es einfach mal auszuprobieren... Ein Meter bewirkt oft Wunder...



grunsätzlich schön, nur blöd, da extra ein kabelkanal dort hin gelegt wurde, und die kabel genau auf diesem platz zugeschnitten sind... umstellen ist nicht, noch nicht mal um 50 cm...


----------

